# Where is Tang Soo Do in all of this?



## SamT (Aug 11, 2008)

At the conclusion of the first black belt test I attended, Grandmaster Shin gave a speech on what our priorities should be. First was family, the second was work (school for me), the third was Tang Soo Do, and the fourth was hobbies and other entertainment.

One of my passions, however, is motorcycles, and I plan on purchasing one (2000 CBR 600 F4 for those of you who may want to know) in October, and am currently making double payments on my current one so I can finance my next one. Usually this wouldn't be a problem, but due to the floods here in Iowa from June, my pay was cut down badly (I work on a dairy goat farm, the floods wiped out hundreds of thousands of acres of corn)

This has cut deeply into what little money I have, and I'm getting close to having to decide between Tang Soo Do, which I love, and actually having money for gas, food, entertainment, et cetera, most of which I greatly enjoy. Right now my time has been cut in half due to Future Soldier Training with the Army, so I'm only able to go once a week to TSD instead of twice. Honestly I'm starting to consider leaving for awhile until things become more financially stable for me. The only problem with that is that there's a tournament next month, and my dojang will be doing a public demo in October. Aaaand I'll be testing soon for 9th Gup. So as life goes, everything is happening at the wrong time.

So, now, should Tang Soo Do take priority over riding and enjoyment? Or should I leave and come back when things stabilize?


----------



## claireg31 (Aug 12, 2008)

Hi Sam

firstly, cracking bike there, my other half has a GSXR 1000 K1, seriously modified (has a K6 engine in it)

I think what you need to do is prioritise, life is for living and you can't do it all at once.

My mum always reminds me of the following 'whats for you, won't pass you', if you are meant to have the new bike you'll get it.

As for your training, ask your instructors opinion, if things are tight money wise, they might help out by letting you train for free for a wee while.

I hope you get some decisions made!

claire


----------



## Montecarlodrag (Aug 13, 2008)

I'd say you give priority to work and school. They are giving you economic stability when you grow up. 

If you study and work, you will ensure your future. After that, if you have money you can spare, use it on the thing most useful for you.
Sometimes entertainment, fun, cars and motorcycles are good while they last, but they have no real value aside the fun they provide. A car or bike will only cost you more money.
Tang Soo Do, on the other hand, will provide you with benefits far better than just entertainment. Good body shape, good health, knowledge, ability to defend yourself, etc. 
TSD is not just a school, it's a life investment.

When I was younger, I had the same situation you now have.
I decided to sacrifice entertainment and hobbies and continue in TSD. I was rewarded.

Regards.


----------



## Tez3 (Aug 13, 2008)

Apart from having bikes as a passion do you also need it for work, school, training etc? Can you compromise on what type of bike you have? I know that would be very hard! I go with Claire's idea of talking to your instructors, that's sound.


----------



## SamT (Aug 13, 2008)

Talked to my instructor last night, and asked him if it'd be alright if I was late on my next payment (I just found out that I'm getting paid for drill ). He said "Oh that's fine," and looked like he felt sorry for even asking for any money for the training. And I had an excellent night working on my hyungs to prepare for the tournament, which probably helped my outlook.

Thanks for the advice .


----------



## Kacey (Aug 13, 2008)

SamT said:


> Talked to my instructor last night, and asked him if it'd be alright if I was late on my next payment (I just found out that I'm getting paid for drill ). He said "Oh that's fine," and looked like he felt sorry for even asking for any money for the training. And I had an excellent night working on my hyungs to prepare for the tournament, which probably helped my outlook.
> 
> Thanks for the advice .



Glad it worked out - I would have suggested the same thing.  As an instructor, I don't want my students choosing between necessities and coming to class, and I've always worked with my students when that was a problem.


----------



## Montecarlodrag (Aug 14, 2008)

We let students to keep coming to practice even if they can't pay.
We just tell them not to tell anybody, because the school must keep running. If nobody pays, there is no dojang.

Of course, we don't give this kind of arrangement to anybody. Only good students who give their best effort in class and are in real need.

As a matter in fact, last gup test we awarded the "Best student of the year" trophy to a kid, whose parents can't pay. The boy is so amazing, we would pay him to keep coming 

For Us, the most important thing is the art itself. Money is second place.

Regards.


----------



## SamT (Aug 14, 2008)

That seems just like my instructor. His number one focus is teaching his students and helping to better them, I don't doubt that if a student wasn't able to pay, he'd just "forget" to give them the reminder about time running out. He even gave me a $25 gear bag, though I offered to pay for it.

And that's a great way to run a dojang . So many schools put money before all else, it's sad.


----------



## astrobiologist (Aug 20, 2008)

It is sad when money becomes more important than the students and the martial art.  I'm glad to hear things worked out for you.


----------



## Tez3 (Aug 20, 2008)

astrobiologist said:


> It is sad when money becomes more important than the students and the martial art. I'm glad to hear things worked out for you.


 

It is but on the other hand money is needed to pay for premises, utilities, kit, insurances etc so it has to come from somewhere even if you don't run a for-profits organisation. Not all instructors can afford to carry their school/club.
A happy medium is where all the bills can be paid with some funds left over to cover students who can't afford to always pay.


----------



## Master Jay S. Penfil (Aug 21, 2008)

I have taught in local community centers for over 30 years, and have now had my second full time dojang open for the last 2 years.

I have always felt that we are here for the love of our training and making money is a bonus, if we make money.

When I see a student that wants to train and needs to train to improve their life, I have a problem with them having to stop training because their (or their parents) financial situation takes a turn for the worse.

I have always given my students the ability to continue their training when things go bad. Those who have had problems have always started paying again when things improved, without me having to ask.

If you, as the instructor, earn ther true respect of your students and vis verse, the relationships that you build will be long term and everyone will be a winner.

If you choose to chase away G O O D students because of financial challenges you will ultimately have a dojang full of those who are their for what they pay for and nothing more.

It is when things get tough that you find out who is who in your community and who can and or will be there for you when time get tough for you. What you sew, so shall you reep.

Support your students and they will support you.


Sam,
The benefits of your training will over the years far surpass the enjoyment of entertainment. Do what ever you have to to keep your training current and you will be thankful in years to come.

I have been training for over 37 years and I have already seen then benefits in many areas of my life. You are at the beginning of you journey. Set your goals with the help of your instructor and move forward...


All the best,


Sensei Jay S. Penfil


----------



## mjd (Aug 22, 2008)

SamT said:


> Talked to my instructor last night, and asked him if it'd be alright if I was late on my next payment (I just found out that I'm getting paid for drill ). He said "Oh that's fine," and looked like he felt sorry for even asking for any money for the training. And I had an excellent night working on my hyungs to prepare for the tournament, which probably helped my outlook.
> 
> Thanks for the advice .


 
Sam T, As an instructor myself I have great respect for your instructor to place his students ahead of financial gain., tmes are tuff for all including the studio owners trying to keep the doors open, not for money but for the love of teaching and building people.

There are many ways to pay for your training, at my school we have a scholarship program for financially stress families, it's private and available this maybe an option, but more important you as a student having been given a financial break because of your good standing should offer to help the studio. here are a few ways you can give back.

- offer to help teach the younger students
- help with the maintenance of the studio
- go out in the community and recruit new students that can pay
- write a great articale in your local paper about your great instructor
- go out in your commnity a do a fund raiser asking for donations to support financial stress students
- pass out fliers in your school promoting your studio
- help run toruaments, camps, other fund raisers for the studio
- offer to help in any way you can.

There are many others ways to help, studios have many operating costs that are not seen by the students, you like many people have talents, explore your talents and see if they can be of service to your studio.

Most of all promote your studio and thank you instructor.

Lots of luck with your tang soo do triaining, remember this, tang so do will positively effect every aspect of your future life including your financial situation, tang so do is not an expense, it is an investment in your future. As a young man you may not see that now, review your gup manual for the 3 reason we train in tang so do

1. self defense - perserve what is yours and those you love
2. better health - live longer more productive life, less health care cost
3. better person - better oppertunities, more promotable, more efficient

I could write for ever on this subject, but I will leave it here, tang soo do is not just kicking and punching, its a way of life. this is the DO in tang so do, the way is the path not the destinantion.

go the way, be the way, show the way.

tang so!


----------



## Andrew Green (Aug 22, 2008)

SamT said:


> So, now, should Tang Soo Do take priority over riding and enjoyment? Or should I leave and come back when things stabilize?




No, not unless you want it too 

Martial arts instructor tells you to place martial arts above other hobbies, big shock there.  I bet if you asked a serious bike guy he'd put that over martial arts 

I'd also suspect that if you went to a church or other religious institution they'd slap religion in there above martial arts as well.

Choose your own priorities


----------



## tsdclaflin (Aug 26, 2008)

Prioritize...and nothing is forever (at least not here on earth)...

I am full-time computer programmer.
I am part-time pastor of a small church.
I am a volunteer firefighter.
I teach Tang Soo Do twice a week.
I am a father of four (and a husband of one, LOL).

At different times in my life, I have had to suspend or cut back on things.  A couple of times, I stopped training (1 month, 3 months, 4 months) a few times over the course of 10 years of training.  When I moved, I waited almost a year before joining the fire dept.  Right after I got my BB, my instructor let me train for a year without paying.

My point is that you've "got to do what you've got to do."  Do over work yourself, decide what can work for you, and go for it.


----------

